# Best Mangaka



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sick of the Bleach vs Naruto vs One Piece so I'm putting a different spin on things.  Who is your favorite mangaka of all time? Also, which mangaka do you think is the best in various categories.

Best artist:
Best story teller:
Best characters:
Best action/fighting sequences:
Best overall:

If there's a really obvious category I'm missing, feel free to add one.

You can have up to three for a category but don't push it...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 23, 2008)

*Best artist: Kentaro Muira.* The amount of detail this guy puts in each page is mind-boggling. Honorable mention to Hiroya Oku, In-Wan Youn, and Takehiko Inoue.

*Best story teller: Naoki Urasawa.* All I have to say is Monster. By far one of the best plots I have seen in any type of literature. Honorable mention to Kentaro Muira, Takehiko Inoue and In-Wan Youn.

*Best characters: Kentaro Muira.* Gutts is my favorite character in all of manga/anime. Not just because he's badass but he's a character with a lot of depth. 

*Best action/fighting sequences: Hirohiko Araki.* This guy makes some of the most unique fighting scenes I have seen in any manga. A lot of cool concepts. 

*Best overall: Naoki Urasawa.* Monster is *THAT* good.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 23, 2008)

*Best artist:*  Nobuyuki Anzai, Kazushi Hagiwara, Miura, Araki
*Best story teller:* Togashi, Naoki Urasawa
*Best characters:* Miura, Nobuyuki Anzai, Naoki Urasawa
*Best action/fighting sequences:* Hirohiko Araki
*Best overall:* not gonna bother
*All of the Above:*  Katsuhiro Otomo


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 23, 2008)

*Best artist:* Hagiwara Kazushi
*Best story teller:* Eichiro Oda, Yoshihiro Togashi, Kentaro Miura
*Best characters:* Hagiwara Kazushi, Yoshihiro Togashi, Hiro Mashima
*Best action/fighting sequences:* Kazushi Hagiwara, Yoshihiro Togashi, Eiichiro Oda, Kentaro Miura, Hiro Mashima
*Best overall:* Kazushi Hagiwara


----------



## Batman (Jan 24, 2008)

*Best artist:*Oh! Great (Tenjho Tenge, Air Gear, Porn) has dynamic design in everything. His work is always quality, with just enough unreality to make it stand out. 

*Best story teller:*Togashi Yoshihiro (Hunter x Hunter) His story is damn near perfect. Nothing feels rushed. There is a natural progress and the conflicts and situations consistently escalate. There is little down time in his works that is boring. The characters flow into the story seamlessly. Kubo (bleach) Get's an honoroable mention for the first half of bleach and the never finished Zombie powder. The soul Society arc was quite fun, but never trite.

*Best characters:*This is a toss up between Kishimoto (Naruto), and Oda (Once piece) I think that Oda handles character depth better than anyone I've read. How he can manage to cram something so deffinative into such a sill _looking_ story is nothing short of amazing. Kishimoto understands emotion very well, and really enables us to cheer for certain characters. I am emotionally attached to more characters in Naruto than any other manga.

*Best Character Design* (I know I added one): I give this one to Oh! Great(Tenjho Tenge, Air Gear). His characters are so dynamic that they transcend the mediocrity of the story line. I still love the looks of just about all his characters in Tenjho Tenge and Air gear, even though I really only skim the works nowadays. 

*Best action/fighting sequences:*Togashi Yoshihiro (Hunter x Hunter). His fights are the most enjoyable overall. You can't beat the explicative nature and the amazing style that increases in tension as the series progresses.

*Best overall:*Togashi Yoshihiro (Hunter x Hunter). Hunter x Hunter is a damn near perfect story. When he's well, and drawing up to par, he's the best. His art, which might be considered his weakness, isn't in the top three, but it's still good. It's unique. There are no other styles like his, and it's detailed when he so chooses it to be.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 24, 2008)

*Best artist*: Inoue Takehiko, Endo Hiroki, Kentarou Miura, Nihei Tsutomu, Samura Hiroaki, Ikegami Ryoichi, Toume Kei, Yoshiyuki Sadamoto, Takeshi Obata, Kyung-Il Yang
*Best story teller*: Inoue Takehiko, Kentarou Miura, Takahashi Tsutomu, Hitoshi Iwaaki, Naoki Urasawa, Yutaka Tanaka, Oda Eiichiro, Endo Hiroki, Makoto Yukimura
*Best characters*: Hirano Kouta, Samura Hiroaki, Tohru Fujisawa, Yuji Iwahara, Endo Hiroki, Inoue Takehiko, Oh! Great, Kentarou Miura
*Best action/fighting sequences*: Hiroya Oku, Hiro Mashima, Kentarou Miura, Nihei Tsutomu, Nobuhiro Watsuki, Yoshinori Natsume, Masaki Segawa, Katsuhiro Otomo, Hirohiko Araki
*Best overall*: Inoue Takehiko


----------



## Ippy (Jan 24, 2008)

Best artist: Hagiwara Kazushi
I love it! *__*
I love it! *__*
I love it! *__*
Best story teller: Youn In-Wan
Best characters: 
Best action/fighting sequences: Yang Kyung-Il
Best overall:


----------



## MdB (Jan 24, 2008)

*Best artist:* Kentaro Miura, Takehiko Inoue, Katsuhiro Ōtomo, Yukito Kishiro, Kazushi Hagiwara, Tsutomu Nihei, Hiroya Oku, Tetsuo Hara, Hirohiko Araki, Masakazu Katsura, Naoki Urasawa, Oh! great and the guy that draws Dangu.

*Best story teller:* Kentaro Miura, Takehiko Inoue, Katsuhiro Ōtomo, Naoki Urasawa, Masakazu Katsura, Buronson, Jyoji "George" Morikawa, Hirohiko Araki, Hiromu Arakawa, Eiichiro Oda and Yoshihiro Togashi.

*Best characters:* Kentaro Miura, Takehiko Inoue, Katsuhiro Ōtomo, Eiichiro Oda , Naoki Urasawa, Buronson, Jyoji "George" Morikawa, Hirohiko Araki

*Best action/fighting sequences:* Kentaro Miura, Gutts vs Zodd still impresses me everytime I take a look at it.

*Best overall:* Meh... Not going to bother.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2008)

(believe it or not I've only read 30 or so manga series in my decade of anime viewing so bear with me)

Best artist: Yasuhiro Nightow of Trigun/Trigun Max Fame.
Best story telleraisuke Moriyama Of Chrno Crusade/World Embryo Fame.
Best characters: Shoji Gatoh Of Full Metal Panic Fame.
Best action/fighting sequencesaisuke Moriyama, World Embryo.
Best overall:Yoshiyuki Sadamoto Of Evangelion Fame.


Anyone who posts Rumiko Takashi gets laughed at


----------



## Sannom (Jan 24, 2008)

Best Artist : I would go for Kentaro Miura, Berserk

Best story teller : again, Miura.

Best characters : Hiromu Arakawa, love all of her characters!

Best action : hum, I would go for Kishimoto, Naruto

Best overall : for me, Hiromu Arakawa.

As you have perharps guessed, I don't know a lot of mangaka, and not the "bet" ones


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 24, 2008)

best artist: hm... maybe matsuri hino?

best storyteller: eichiro oda

Best characters: Yoshihiro togashi ( read YYH and HXH)

best action:  Yasuhiro nighttow, for trigun maximum

best overall: kaori yuki ( angel sanctuary and godchild)



> Anyone who posts Rumiko Takashi gets laughed at



why is that?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 24, 2008)

I suppose I could give my opinion..

Best artist: Takehiko Inoue is probably my favorite especially for his various color pages(the  water color in Vagabond is amazing).  Kentaro Muira and Yukito Kishiro also deserve praise.  Oh! Great can draw some nice women I'll give him that.

Best storyteller: Naoki Urusawa wins this one.  Honorable mentions to the first three above.

Best characters: Once again, I love Urusawa, Muira, Inoue and Kishiro.  I have to mention Hirohiko Araki for all the great characters that have come out of JJBA.

Best action: This is a tie between Muira and Kishiro imo.  Araki is also brilliant with all the different strategies and stands in JJBA over the years.

Best overall: Well only one author has more than one work in my top 10, and that's Urusawa with Monster and 20th Century Boys.  That makes him the default winner, though to be fair I haven't read REAL and Slam Dunk yet by Inoue.


----------



## Hidan (Jan 24, 2008)

Best Overall: Naoki Urasawa


----------



## Codde (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't really single out any for each category, especially overall mangaka. 

Best Artist: Takehiko Inoue - Hiroaki Samura
Best Story Teller: Takehiko Inoue - Naoki Urasawa - Buronson
Best Characters: Takehiko Inoue - Eiichiro Oda - Ryu Fujisaki - Buronson
Best Action/Fighting Sequences: Akira Toriyama - Oh! Great - Yukito Kushiro


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2008)

instead of best ill say favorite
favorite artist - whoever does ichgio 100%
fav story/characters - Togashi Yoshihiro, Miyazaki 
fav alltime - go ahead and laugh , but its rumiko - ranma and urusei yatsura are my two favorites of all time
honorable mention for monkey punch - and his rendition of the lovable scamp lupin


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 24, 2008)

here's my opinion .....

Best Artist : Kentaro Miyura(Berserk), Hiroya Oku(Gantz) and Eiichiro Oda(One piece). 

Best Story: Eiichiro Oda(OP), Yoshihiro Togashi(HxH)

Best Characters: Yoshihiro Togashi(HxH), Eiichiro Oda(OP - shanks and mihawk FTW) and if it is just character designs, Kubo Tite(Bleach) may be mentioned.

Best fights: Unodoubtedly Togashi(HxH).  

Monster is very high on my to read list .... unfortunately i've picked up JJBA and it will take me a long while to finish it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 24, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> why is that?



 do ya half to ask?

Sure the characters are good at developing emotionally. But the plot is waay too repetitive, with monsters of the week at every turn and random sword upgrades that wont be for any specific purpose in the long run. Random implementing plot devices at random times(aka kagome's supposed "secret abilities").

No character design to speak of, as almost all shots are taken in the same angle the same,(the women all look similar), and the backround art is at best pasted on, and at worst(which is the usual) nonexistent.

It will always be a nostalgic series for me but not one of the best by far.


----------



## Munken (Jan 24, 2008)

Best artist: Inoue Takehiko / Kentaro Muira
Best story teller: Naoki Urasawa
Best characters: Kentaro Muira
Best action/fighting sequences: Kentaro Muira
Best overall: Naoki Urasawa, Monster & 20th century boys, nuff said


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2008)

Best artist: Kentaro Miura, Katsuhiro Otomo, Hagiwara Kazushi(though a lot is CG and assistants, it's still mind blowingly good
Best story teller: Naoki Urasawa, Takehiko Inoue
Best characters:Kentaro Miura, Naoki Urasawa, Takehiko Inoue
Best action/fighting sequences: Hirohiko Araki
Best overall: Katsuhiro Otomo


----------



## Ryu19 (Jan 24, 2008)

Best artist: Nobuhiro Watsuki, Eiichiro Oda, Hiroki Araki
Best story teller: Oda, Watsuki, Tezuka
Best characters: Watsuki, Oda,Tezuka
Best action/fighting sequences: Buronson, Watsuki, Oda,  
Best overall: Watsuki, Oda, Araki

As you can see I'm an RK, OP, Jojo, and FOTNS fanboy. Watsuki is great at creating emotion and fight scenes. His art really captivates too. Oda is great for creativity and off the wall silliness. Tezuka is great at applying reality to even his most fantistical plots. Read MW and Apollo's Song by him, they're great. Araki's fight scenes are incredible, how he thinks up the stuff he does is amazing and Buronson's characters are awesome, especially Kenshiro.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 24, 2008)

*Best artist:* Hiroaki Samura
*Best story teller:* Akira Toriyama, Katsuhiro Otomo
*Best characters:* Akira Toriyama
*Best action/fighting sequences:* Akira Toriyama
*Best overall:* Akira Toriyama


----------



## Red (Jan 24, 2008)

Best artist: Tsutomu Nihei (Blame!)

Best story teller: Kentro miura (Berserk)

Best characters: Watashiya Kaworu (Kodomo no jikan), Arakawa Hiromi( Full metal alchemist)

Best action/fighting sequences: Inazuma (High school of the dead), Hirano Kōta (hellsing,hellsing the dawn)

Best overall: (Pending)

All of the art styles here are fuck win but I couldn't choose the all so I chose one. Any who has read blame! can tell you that this guy puts lot of effort into his robots and *buildings* yes buildings, his human characters are kind of bleh, but his intricate cyborg design and building designs earn him a spot here.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 24, 2008)

*Best Artist:* Takeshi Obata, Kentaro Miura, Eiichiro Oda

*Best Storyteller:* Naoki Urasawa

*Best Characters:* Eiichiro Oda, 

*Best Action/Fighting Sequences:*Kentaro Miura, Eiichiro Oda

*Best Overall*: Naoki Urasawa

lol I need to read more


----------



## Shishou (Jan 24, 2008)

Oda for all.  Anyone who disagrees with this is just plain wrong.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 24, 2008)

Artist: Hagiwara
Story Teller: Oda or Urasawa.
Charactersda or Inoue.
Action/Fighting: Toriyama or Hagiwara.

I can't pick an overall.  Toriyama,Oda,Urasawa are the top 3 in my opinion.


----------



## Red (Jan 25, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Oda for all.  Anyone who disagrees with this is just plain wrong.


No. Now go read berserk and weep in your shame.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 25, 2008)

Shishou said:


> Oda for all.  Anyone who disagrees with this is just plain wrong.




Miura Disproves this theory


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

*Best artist:* Echiro Oda, Akira Toriyama, Hirohiko Araki, Nobuhiro Watsuki, Kazushi Hagiwara.
*Best story teller:* Toriyama, Oda & Hirohiko easily.
*Best characters:*Akira Toriyama or Echiro Oda.
*Best action/fighting sequences:*Oda or Hirohiko.
*Best overall:*Oda is likely going to take this but I'm torn between Toriyama (Dragonball, Dr.Slump, Akuman), or the continually rising Echiro Oda. But Hirohiko's JJBA just ties it with me too.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2008)

this thread is lacking in Otomo


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

It more then makes it for it with Hirohiko, Oda and Toriyama.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

Best artist: oh great
Best story teller: togashi
Best characters: oda
Best action/fighting sequences: toriyama
Best overall: toriyama


----------



## MdB (Jan 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> this thread is lacking in Otomo



It does, it seriously does.

And how the fuck could I forget Kazuo Koike.


----------



## Tash (Jan 25, 2008)

Best artist:Araki
Best story teller:Togashi Prime, chapter 199 is the best example of this.
Best characters:Araki, Togashi and Oda have a penchant for making good characters frequently.
Best action/fighting sequences:Akira
Best overall:Araki for being original for 70 volumes.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2008)

93 volumes....


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

Taleran, have you read Akuman?


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 25, 2008)

Needs more Takeshi Obata. Hikaru no Go and Death Note have some ridiculously amazing art.

Of course with Miura around no one cares lol.


----------



## Tash (Jan 25, 2008)

Taleran said:


> 93 volumes....



Even bettar.


----------



## Red (Jan 25, 2008)

Wait Oda is the best overall? What other mangka are you comparing him to?


----------



## Codde (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Wait Oda is the best overall? What other mangka are you comparing him to?


Maybe comparing him to mangakas of the manga the person in question have read?

People have different opinions on things. Not everyone thinks Miura is great for example (I personally don't, Berserk certainly isn't bad, used to among my top 5 manga, but the last 10 volumes, essentially 1/3rd of the manga, certainly could've gone somewhere at least. Worse case than Morikawa.)

It seems people (in a condescending and elitist fashion) are quick to call out someone for preferring a popular Shounen mangaka (there are exceptions of course, like Araki it seems.)


----------



## Red (Jan 26, 2008)

Code said:


> Maybe comparing him to mangakas of the manga the person in question have read?
> 
> People have different opinions on things. Not everyone thinks Miura is great for example (I personally don't, Berserk certainly isn't bad, used to among my top 5 manga, but the last 10 volumes, essentially 1/3rd of the manga, certainly could've gone somewhere at least. Worse case than Morikawa.)
> 
> It seems people (in a condescending and elitist fashion) are quick to call out someone for preferring a popular Shounen mangaka (there are exceptions of course, like Araki it seems.)



You're talking too subjectively. No matter your preference there is a standard that has to be met before you can declare something the "Best", opinions can only take you so far.

Whether or not a manga is shounen or a not is irrelevant, if something is bad, it's bad. Simple.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> You're talking too subjectively. No matter your preference there is a standard that has to be met before you can declare something the "Best", opinions can only take you so far.
> 
> Whether or not a manga is shounen or a not is irrelevant, if something is bad, it's bad. Simple.


It'd be pretty hard to rate something objectively, especially when you're talking about a mangaka and not just one manga in particular. People balance out different traits differently, and I don't see how you can objectively say one aspect is more important than another (of course if it's an action-series, then the action would probably have to be well executed, and so on.)

It's rare where you'd have a movie, book, music, etc... where every professional critic agrees. It'd also take a bout of immaturity for one to call out another for disagreeing.

You could of course present your argument on why you think his choice is bad, which is another thing entirely. As it might actually contribute to a discussion related to the thread, as opposed to just make a slight at their choice.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 26, 2008)

*Best artist: *Takehiko Inoue, Miura, Yang Kyung-Il
*Best story teller: *Naoki Urasawa
*Best characters: *Naoki Urasawa, Takehiko Inoue 
*Best action/fighting sequences: *Miura, Yang Kyung-Il, Takehiko Inoue.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 26, 2008)

Some characteristics can be judged objectively. For example: plot, character depth, art detail/consistency.

Whether you balance these out differently is beside the point. This is nothing but judging the story on a fundamental basis disregarding bias. You might think the plot of something like OP is better than Berserk or Monster. Would you be wrong if you said that? Objectively speaking, yes, because opinion doesn't justify the differences in intricacy between the 2. Subjectively speaking, if that's what you prefer then that's what you prefer.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Some characteristics can be judged objectively. For example: plot, character depth, art detail/consistency.
> 
> Whether you balance these out differently is beside the point. This is nothing but judging the story on a fundamental basis disregarding bias. You might think the plot of something like OP is better than Berserk or Monster. Would you be wrong if you said that? Objectively speaking, yes, because opinion doesn't justify the differences in intricacy between the 2. Subjectively speaking, if that's what you prefer then that's what you prefer.


I'm sure I've had this argument before, I think it ended with me no longer arguing by merely pointed out you (or whoever else it was) to how professional reviewers vary, as opposed to pushing what you learned about how important aspects are on everything and assuming that's fact. Which is something I've personally learned is extremely subjective, especially the higher level education it is (particularly in comparitive literature classes in college) where seeing things in different ways is as important if not more so than how much indepth you argue in one aspect (of course that's irrelevant when stating your own opinion in this topic, but it is relevant when bashing someone else for theirs without arguing.)

I don't see how I'd be wrong objectively speaking, to say that One Piece is worse than Berserk. I'm sure objectively speaking, one could argue that Berserk is on the same level of Inuyasha (I didn't get too far into Inuyasha, but it seems the complaints for Inuyasha I've seen reflects the same complaints I and others have in regards to Berserk, regardless of how well eecuted it may have been at one point or how it introduces things.)

Even among aspects such as character and plot, there are various things to consider. Not just dynamic character development (whose importance I've seen overblown on this forums a lot) for example. The topic is how good a mangaka is in the particular categories (and overall), not one subset of one particular aspect like plot of only one manga. How you weigh different things would clearly influence which mangaka you consider better. Even things likes how well a mangaka draws with how much time and assistants (person and computer) he has in respect to another could be a factor.

Anyways, since it's arguing what I consider opinion is what you think it's fact, it probably isn't going anywhere. Since the matter was about insulting someone, I'd be better off arguing my opinion on the matter as it relates to the topic rather than arguing why it's an unjustified insult.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 26, 2008)

artist:muira, Takehiko Inoue, mangaka of blame
fan service: oh great
story telling: muira, oda, togashi, Takehiko Inoue
best characters: oda


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 26, 2008)

Code said:


> I'm sure I've had this argument before, I think it ended with me no longer arguing by merely pointed out you (or whoever else it was) to how professional reviewers vary, as opposed to pushing what you learned about how important aspects are on everything and assuming that's fact. Which is something I've personally learned is extremely subjective, especially the higher level education it is (particularly in comparitive literature classes in college) seeing things in different ways is as important if not more so than how much indepth you argue in one aspect (of course that's irrelevant when stating your own opinion in this topic, but it is relevant when bashing someone else for theirs without arguing.)



Yeah that was about the character development and execution part which I didn't even mention in my post. That's why I specifically only laid out the very fundamentals of evaluating the quality of any type of fiction. Unless you think even plot and character depth can't be classified objectively. 



> I don't see how I'd be wrong objectively speaking, to say that One Piece is worse than Berserk. I'm sure objectively speaking, one could argue that Berserk is on the same level of Inuyasha (I didn't get too far into Inuyasha, but it seems the complaints for Inuyasha I've seen reflects the same complaints I and others have in regards to Berserk, regardless of how well eecuted it may have been at one point or how it introduces things.)



I don't even understand the Inuyasha comparison. Inuyasha doesn't even move. It's the same "copypasta arc" every single time. Are you implying that Berserk's plot hasn't moved at all? 



> Even among aspects such as character and plot, there are various things to consider. Not just dynamic character development (whose importance I've seen overblown on this forums a lot) for example. The topic is how good a mangaka is in the particular categories (and overall), not one subset of one particular aspect like plot of only one manga. How you weigh different things would clearly influence which mangaka you consider better. Even things likes how well a mangaka draws with how much time and assistants (person and computer) he has in respect to another could be a factor.



The other "various things to consider" would just lead to an eventual bias somewhere along the line hence why I left it out (which is what you were arguing against previously by the way). 

Character development isn't necessarily the only way to judge characters as I have learned. Character depth plays a far bigger role.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Yeah that was about the character development and execution part which I didn't even mention in my post. That's why I specifically only laid out the very fundamentals of evaluating the quality of any type of fiction. Unless you think even plot and character depth can't be classified objectively.


I would say those aspects alone could be seen objectively, that doesn't mean that one persons observation would be the same as another persons. And if it holds true for Character Development, then it would clearly hold true for a Mangaka in general. 



> I don't even understand the Inuyasha comparison. Inuyasha doesn't even move. It's the same "copypasta arc" every single time. Are you implying that Berserk's plot hasn't moved at all?


Berserk's plot has been very slow, some major things have happened, but most progression has been with new elements thrown, not neccessarily with his revenge. Even with the current main goal of going to the fairy land, they're just barely getting on a boat. 



> The other "various things to consider" would just lead to an eventual bias somewhere along the line hence why I left it out (which is what you were arguing against previously by the way).


If you consider taking into consideration all the elements that make up something biased, then I'll say that it would therefore be a subjective matter. I don't recall arguing that there are things that has to be irrelevant, I'm sure some people might consier certain things irrelevant, and others might consider it relevant. Which goes with my point that things like that would make it hard to claima s "fact" that one person is a better mangaka than others.



> Character development isn't necessarily the only way to judge characters as I have learned. Character depth plays a far bigger role.


I agree with that, I think i was arguing before that character depth was important, and that the presence of dynamic characters isn't the only important thing.


----------



## less (Jan 26, 2008)

If two or more people can see the same thing differently without either of them being wrong or right, there is no being objective. End of discussion.

Best artist: I can't get enough of Hiroaki Samura. His roughness makes for friction that makes my pants hot. Hot pants.

Best story teller: Naoki Urazawa is so good at getting stories across it's not even funny.

Best characters: Both of the guys I just mentioned makes some  seriously brilliant characters. Pity Samura can't be bothered to half the time. Katsuhiro Otomo wrote Tetsuo, but I couldn't feel any of his other characters.

Best action/fighting sequences: No idea. That Berserk dude drew some pretty insane battle scenarios without confusing me, so I'm pretty impressed by that. Kentaro Miura, that's his name.

Best overall: Katsuhiro Otomo. Urasawa is gaining on him, but I've yet to read a lot his stuff. Akira wiped the floor with pretty much anything published in comic anywhere in the world when it came out, and it kicks major ass today.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, I definitely should have mentioned Otomo for Akira in the art and storytelling categories, though I like several series more than Akira.  Togashi deserves a nod in the character department between his two series.

About One Piece, I don't see how you can honestly compare Luffy to people like Alita and Gutts and I don't see how any villains in OP compare to Johan or Griffith.  It's not just being a dynamic character, but it's about being a thoughtful, deep character.  They question their actions, their morality etc.  I just find them much more interesting than the standard lovable goof ball shounen main character.


----------



## Freija (Jan 26, 2008)

Best artist: *Akimine Kamijyou*

Best story teller: *Watsuki Nobuhiro*

Best characters: *omg too many, uh uh, Kurei, Joker, Hisoka, Kyo, Shihoudou... lol i won't continue my list will fill an entire page *

Best action/fighting sequences: *definitely the special version vol 38 of SDK when Kyo fights Kyouichirou, that part is so amazingly drawn out*

Best overall: *hard to say, i'll edit this post later when i can decide
*


----------



## Cipher (Jan 26, 2008)

*Best Artist*: Yang Kyung-Il (artist of Shin Angyo Onshi)   And I still wasn't able to find some of my favorite ones...
*Best Storyteller*: Naoki Urasawa.  20th Century Boys and Monster are just incredible.
*Best Characters*: Naoki Urasawa.  This is the guy who made Johan, Kenji, Friend, Otcho.  'nuff said.
*Best Action*: This one is hard, but I'd say Yang Kyung-Il/Youn In-Wan (author/artist duo of Shin Angyo Onshi).  The biggest stuff happens towards the end, and when it does...wow.
*Best Overall*: Naoki Urasawa is an author whose manga I have always loved.  His manga are the point that I aim for in my own manga (that I'm making in my free time.  I doubt I'll ever get anywhere near the level of this master).


----------



## Red (Jan 26, 2008)

Code said:


> It'd be pretty hard to rate something objectively, especially when you're talking about a mangaka and not just one manga in particular. People balance out different traits differently, and I don't see how you can objectively say one aspect is more important than another (of course if it's an action-series, then the action would probably have to be well executed, and so on.)


 Rating something objectively isn't as hard as you make it out to be and because you don't see how one can objectively see how to rate separate traits  doesn't mean it can't be done.



> It's rare where you'd have a movie, book, music, etc... where every professional critic agrees. It'd also take a bout of immaturity for one to call out another for disagreeing.


Actually no it's not rare for critics to agree. I can point out several instances where critics from different sources have unanimously agreed that something is bad or good based on what they saw.



> You could of course present your argument on why you think his choice is bad, which is another thing entirely. As it might actually contribute to a discussion related to the thread, as opposed to just make a slight at their choice.





Code said:


> Since the matter was about insulting someone, I'd be better off arguing my opinion on the matter as it relates to the topic rather than arguing why it's an unjustified insult.


And we come to the bread and butter of the argument. You're mixing up disagreeing with someone and insulting someone. I don't think oda is the best overall mangaka, I made that clear and invited that person to share his reasons. Thats not an insult. Thats what we call constructive discussion. Any insult perceived is all in your head.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 26, 2008)

Objectivity isn't decided on by any number of people, objectivity would be something that is regardless of what anyone says, a fact.
Very few things can be called objective in the world of art/writing.
Most quality issues if not all are subjective.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> No. Now go read berserk and weep in your shame.



I've read Berserk.  Problem with Berserk is it is not consistently awesome.  Plus they know how to drag things on better than DBZ anime Freeza vs. Goku.

In fact I am willing to say Berserk has been pretty shit lately.  And by lately I mean for over a year.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> About One Piece, I don't see how you can honestly compare Luffy to people like Alita and Gutts and I don't see how any villains in OP compare to Johan or Griffith.  It's not just being a dynamic character, but it's about being a thoughtful, deep character.  They question their actions, their morality etc.  I just find them much more interesting than the standard lovable goof ball shounen main character.




people like characters for different reasons where as you listed off 2 very serious villains sometimes people want someting a bit more out there for a villain


----------



## Zephos (Jan 26, 2008)

> I've read Berserk.  Problem with Berserk is it is not consistently awesome.  Plus they know how to drag things on better than DBZ anime Freeza vs. Goku.



I can't think of anything in Berserk that dragged remotely that long. Are you talking as soemone raeding it as the chapters come out? Because that wouldn't count a pacing obviously.



> In fact I am willing to say Berserk has been pretty shit lately.  And by lately I mean for over a year.



Nothing more "shit" than Griffith being 90% nearer to his dream I guess?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah people need to stop reading Berserk week by week (or say month by month) and read it as a whole


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

I will repeat, has anyone here read Toriyama's Akuman?


----------



## hussamb (Jan 26, 2008)

may i ask all the ppl who post here to write the name of the manga...i dont know most of the names here..and i want to read there works


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2008)

Araki = Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Otomo = AKIRA
Miura = Berserk
Toriyama = should be obvious (DB/Z)
Togashi = YYH, HxH
Hagiwara = Bastard!!
Urasawa = Monster 20th CB


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2008)

hussamb said:


> may i ask all the ppl who post here to write the name of the manga...i dont know most of the names here..and i want to read there works



Google is your friend.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm only including the mangas that I based the choice of the categories on.

Takehiko Inoue - REAL, Slam Dunk,  and Vagabond.

Hioraki Samura - Blade of the Immortal, he also did a few interesting-one shots like Emerald and Bridget's Supper.

Buronson - Fist of the North Star, FIst of the Blue Sky, King of Wolves, Strain, and Sanctuary, 

Ryu Fujisaki = Houshin Engi

Eichiro Oda = One Piece, Wanted! (collection of one-shots)

Akira Toriyama - Dragonball (Only other manga of his I've read are Kajika and Dr. Slump, neither had amazing action scenes IMO)

Oh! Great - Tenjou Tenge, Air Gear, and Majin Devil.

Naoki Urasawa - 20th Century Boys, Monster, and Master Keaton (with Hokusei Katsushika)

Yukito Kishiro - Gunm/Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 26, 2008)

hussamb said:


> may i ask all the ppl who post here to write the name of the manga...i dont know most of the names here..and i want to read there works



Here's mine:

Araki - JoJo's Bizarre Adventure

Takehiko Inoue - Vagabond, REAL!, Slam Dunk

Kentaro Muira - Berserk

In-Wan Youn - Shin Angyo Onshi

Naoki Urasawa - Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto

Hiroya Oku - Gantz


----------



## Kuroro (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't have a particular favorite, but Kentaro Miura (Berserk) is a personal favorite of mine as well as Eiichiro Oda (One Piece).


----------



## Red (Jan 26, 2008)

hussamb said:


> may i ask all the ppl who post here to write the name of the manga...i dont know most of the names here..and i want to read there works


Okay here are the names.

Best Artist: Blame!
Best characters: Kodomo no jikan, Full metal alchemist
Best story: Berserk
Best fight scenes: Hellsing, Highchool of the dead.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

Best artist: Kentaro Muira (Berserk), Eiichiro Oda (One Piece), Takeshi Obata (Death Note, Hikaru no Go)

Best story teller: Eiichiro Oda (One Piece), Hirohiko Araki (JJBA), Naoki Urasawa (Monster, 20thCB)

Best characters: Hirohiko Araki, Ken Akamatsu (Love Hina, Negima), Eiichiro Oda (One Piece), Naoki Urasawa (Monster, 20thCB)

Best action/fighting sequences: Hirohiko Araki (JJBA), Kentaro Muira (Berserk)


----------



## Shishou (Jan 27, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I can't think of anything in Berserk that dragged remotely that long. Are you talking as soemone raeding it as the chapters come out? Because that wouldn't count a pacing obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing more "shit" than Griffith being 90% nearer to his dream I guess?



How long did it take for the manga to progress from the mansion to the boat?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 27, 2008)

hussamb said:


> may i ask all the ppl who post here to write the name of the manga...i dont know most of the names here..and i want to read there works



okeey

Inoue Takehiko - Slam Dunk / REAL / Vagabond
Kentarou Miura - Berserk
Katshiro Otomo - AKIRA
Hiroya Oku - Gantz
Yoshinori Natsume - Togari / Kurozakuro
Hirohiko Araki - JOJO series
Nihei Tsutomu - BLAME / BioMega
Samurai Hiroaki - Blade of the Immortal / Ohikosshi
Yoshiyuki Sadamoto - Neon Genesis Evangelion
Kyung-Il Yang - Shin Angyo Onshi / Island
Hirona Kouta - Hellsing
Endo Hiroki - Eden - it's Endless World
Ikegami Ryoichi - Sanctuary / Crying Freeman / Strain
Naoki Urasawa - Pluto / Monster / 20th Century Boys
Takeshi Obata - Death Note / Hikaru no Go
Hiro Mashima - RAVE / Fairy Tail
Yuji Iwahara - King of Thorn / Koudelka / Chkyu Misaki
Oh! Great - Air Gear / Tenjho Tenge
Yutaka Tanaka - Ai-Ren / My Lovely Ghost KANA
Nobuhiro Watsuki - Rurouni Kenshin / Busou Renkin
Hitoshi Iwaaki - Parasite aka Kiseijuu / Historie
Makoto Yukimura - PlanetES / Vinland Saga
Tohru Fujisawa - GTO / Shounan Jun'ai Gumai
Masaki Segawa - Basilisk / Onikiri Jyuzo
Kei Toume - Lament of the Lamb / Kurogane / Sing Yesterday for Me / Hour of the Mice


----------



## hussamb (Jan 27, 2008)

thanx all.
ok i will tell mine then ( i will put the name of the manga only so plz forgive me )
best artist :will go for sure to the man who made berserk (Kentarou Miura)
i red alot of mangas but his art style is realy somthing
best story teller: will go to Kentarou Miura ( berserk ) i like how he give this huge flash back and kishmoti ( 666 satan ) ( i know he is the brother) i would like to add death note but only for the 1st part
best charecter will go to alucard in helleing(Hirona Kouta). i always smile when i reads what he is doing
best action: will go to 666 satan , forget the last chapter, the fights were good ( i know no thinking in it but its fun) and for naruto
best over all: ok i will talk about all the manga i liked then i will tell the best OVERALL.
OP,berserk,FMA, Hellsing are OUT, they are so long the end should come soon.
Bleach, monster, death nore (2ed part) : are OUT so boring( they are good but i got bored from them) 
666 Satan : bad end
the best for me is Naruto ( we are talking about OVERALL here) not bad art, good fight ( somthimes) the story is great. 

at the end i would like to ask ur forgivness for my bad grammer


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2008)

Shishou said:


> How long did it take for the manga to progress from the mansion to the boat?




so what mangas have diolouge and all of a sudden they're dragging (it was only like 2 volumes if I recall correctly)


shit I can't belive I forgot to mention Araki for art aswell with pages like this


----------

